# L1B Visa



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

My husband has been granted the above visa and we are planning to move to florida very soon, can someone please explain to me, what a LiB visa allows us to do, ie can I work also, how long can we stay, etc


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Busybee said:


> My husband has been granted the above visa and we are planning to move to florida very soon, can someone please explain to me, what a LiB visa allows us to do, ie can I work also, how long can we stay, etc


You can stay for as long as the company employs your husband. You, too, can work but additional paperwork and $ required -- you only apply for this after you arrive and it will take upto 90 days to come through.

The company can sponsor you for green cards (permanent residency) after you arrive, but it may take years for these to come through depending on your category. If you manage this, you can live and work here irrespective of the company. If you're planning on staying, it's best to negotiate that they will do this before you arrive. It's also best to negotiate a full package before you arrive concerning salary, compensation for the move, benefits, etc.

Read the other day of a couple who'd only been here a couple of months on an L1 when the company was reorganized and the US office was closed down. They're up the proverbial without the paddle. The company has offered to pay their flights home but that's it!

You don't mention kids -- these can complicate matters further.

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

_You don't mention kids -- these can complicate matters further._

That is correct ... US immigration policies are very anti-family.


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

our children won't be coming with us, they are grown up and left home, my husbands package has been sorted but we didn't realise about the green card, thank you for your advice, we shall have to talk to the company before we leave


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Busybee said:


> our children won't be coming with us, they are grown up and left home, my husbands package has been sorted but we didn't realise about the green card, thank you for your advice, we shall have to talk to the company before we leave


On an L1b, I'd be expecting an EB3 petition. There is usually a considerable waiting time for a number to become available in this category. You need them to file as soon as possible to get you your place in the line.

Any other questions or if you need more detail, just holler.


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

L1B visas let you stay in the country for upto 6yrs. The visa needs to be extended every year and can go for upto 6yrs.

You, as a spouse, can also work, as Fatbrit says.

All the best,


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

emohit said:


> The visa needs to be extended every year


Small startups may only be issued for 1 year. If it's a big corporation, especially one with a "blanket", expect up to 3 years for the initial visa.


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your help


----------

